# First landing state park and Rudee Inlet 5/24



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Went out to FL state park about 7 am, collected about a dozen minnows. ended up getting a few blue crabs and about 5 small croaker and 4 medium croaker. I took all of em out to rudee, cut the croaker into filets and actually caught( and im not exaggerating at all) about 9 flounder. 6 of them were around 11 inches, 2 between 14- 15 inches, and on fat 18.5 beauty! As soon as i got home that one was clean, scored, shaken in house autry and fried...

absoutely delicious! victory tastes so sweet...


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i need to go out their man . ive heard the fishing hasnt been too bad this year so far. have you heard of anyone getting black drum in the area?


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

in all honesty i dont really have that many contacts, most of my cohorts dont go to the lengths i do to find fish, but to answer ur question, im assuming its the same for black drum like its been for the reds. eastern shore, fishermans island, cbbt pier, around the rocks.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I heard a report of 2 50# black drum being caught near the rocks on the seagull pier on a float rig with peeler crab bait last saturday morning


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

hey BigJ, i was fishing the rocks from about 4 to 9:30 and landed a small flounder and a 18.5 inch flounder


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I fished rudee this morning. There are lots of small flounder there.


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

VB Fisher:
sound good to me! im trying to fit going back out before Saturday into my work schedule. catchin that 18.5 got me riled up to get more, but im still aiming to get a red drum this year. hey if you go over to where the fence and the rocks meet, and toss out maybe 15 feet, let it drop and just work that area back to the rocks, thats where i got almost all the flounder i caught. thats my favorite spot.

Fisherman:
yeah there are, after the 6th they were becoming a nuisance. u heard of anyone catching any puppy drum in the inlet yet?


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the tip BigJ
i am farly new to flounder fishing thats my first keeper flounder ever and my 3rd flounder this year. they have me hooked!
i went with my girl down their today and saw many people catching shorts. i wish i had my rod!


----------



## xbuckeyex (Mar 2, 2011)

*Black drum!*

I caught some black drum at rudee last fall.. My buddy and I ended up catching 3 drums ranging from 12-10 pds.! I have to say best fish I ever ate!


----------



## xbuckeyex (Mar 2, 2011)

All caught with shrimp heads


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

shrimp heads? hmmm u say their good? never had em, are they as good as red drum?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

IMO black drum are better than reds. Much sweeter, almost like crab.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

anybody hearin any reports out of bennetts creek


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BigJ said:


> hey if you go over to where the fence and the rocks meet, and toss out maybe 15 feet, let it drop and just work that area back to the rocks, thats where i got almost all the flounder i caught. thats my favorite spot.


Tell me more about that area PLEASE


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

ok, the faster the tide the tighter the fish hold to the rocks in front of you, across the channel in front of that little dock is a hole, lotta bottom feeders there. first dip, umm flounder, speckles... not to much in the center of the channel unless its spot season or the tide is halfway in or out and the water isnt too fast. coming back to you near the rocks, when you feel small bumps stop right there. good place for croaker, smaller flounder hang out there too. any closer and your risking getting snagged( make sure you get into a habit of doubling your line....trust me, I lost alotta rigs out there till i learned it aint about how much you spend, its how you work what you have....) keep it simple, and dont put the rod down when your that close, the current will blow ur bait right into a nook and ur fudged! the closer you get to the bridge the structure changes from sand and rocks to oyster shells, rocks, and barnacles. dont use braid..... better chance or gettin a puppy drum around there, plus the juvenile black sea bass hang out there. but just tellin you most of the action is on the rail , the corner, and along the straightaway to halfway to the bridge.


----------

